# OCin X850XT Sapphire to PE



## Iron aidaN (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, last night i ran ATItool to find my max core and mem speeds, my core reached 578 before my compcrashed and i had to reset, and the mem reached 573 before it crashed and i had to restart. Now i know the PE speeds are 540/590, but when i tried to find the max mem it would go past 573 (ive only ran the test once) If i bump up the core will it allow the mem to go higher?? the card is relatively new so i dont particularly wanna put a new cooler on it yet and ive heard it can reach those speeds relatively safely on stock cooling. I will also probably flash the bios to the PE bios but im unsure on how to do that also so any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bangister (Sep 15, 2005)

Your PC crashes?  I have x850xt by CRUCIAL and core goes up to 550+ and mem 600+ and I haven't even reached max for both settings yet.  I also have a new card so I don't wanna hit anything max, I just tested to see how much oc'in potential my card has.  Anyway, your pc might be crashin due to excessive heat.  I think your card should have no problem reachin xt pe speeds.


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 16, 2005)

if that ram is cooled then there is no reason it shouldnt hit 600


----------



## Bangister (Sep 16, 2005)

whats the highest possible core/mem oc for x850 xt when properly/sufficient cooling?


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 18, 2005)

we cant answer that only you can they are all diferent


----------



## Antikristuseke (Sep 26, 2005)

I have an Asus eXtreme AX850XT here which easily overclocks to PE speeds, but will need to get a better cooling solution on it for more overclocking, the stock unit is runing too hot for ym comfort zone.


----------

